# Are we bored today???



## texasgirl (May 29, 2005)

Is everyone bored today, or what.

I went fishing off my dock for about 2 hours {figures, dh caught one } and I come back and check new posts and there is only 4 new ones that I haven't seen. It's a lazy day today for me. Is is like that for everyone else, or am I the only one??
This weekend is not good because of the rain.
Anyone else have a washed out weekend, or is it just perfect for you?? what's the weather like where you are????


----------



## HanArt (May 29, 2005)

We've had some much-needed rain the past two days. Got a little work done in the yard yesterday before it hit and today I didn't have a chance to get started before we had a thunderstorm and lost power for a couple hours. Now it's clear and I can smell the scent of fired-up grills in the air.


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

Today has been a nice slow day for me.    Grilled steaks at noon and now in the air conditioning.  Won't even wash my car today because it is so hot outside.  ARGGG am ready for some rain to cool it down some.  Heard it is suppose to get close to 90 today.


----------



## texasgirl (May 29, 2005)

Awww, you got almost the same as we did yesterday. It rained here for 5-6 hours. Nothing heavy, except the first 30 minutes had thunder and lightening, then just a good rain. We needed it too. I think we were 6-7" under our average for this time of year.

You may be getting some more before the night is through. Looks like the storms/rain coming through Houston are heading for Louisiana.  My home page is set on weather.com


----------



## texasgirl (May 29, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Today has been a nice slow day for me.  Grilled steaks at noon and now in the air conditioning. Won't even wash my car today because it is so hot outside. ARGGG am ready for some rain to cool it down some. Heard it is suppose to get close to 90 today.


 
hang on Icy, if the stuff that is going through me and hanart keeps going the direction that it is now, you'll probably get some rain by the middle to the end of this week.


----------



## texasgirl (May 29, 2005)

BTW, is it just 3 or 4 there, Icy? It just dawned on me that your in a different time zone.
It's actually 5:55 pm here  )


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

Nope it is actually 7:00 p.m.   AND still hot as blazes.  I had heard we will have a chance of rain this week and I hope so.  We are 2" under normal.  I like it when it is 2 inches above normal except that normally comes during hurricane season when we don't need that extra rain.


----------



## texasgirl (May 29, 2005)

ok, I get mixed up on the times. My aunt lives in Spokane, Washington and I have some very close family friends that live in N. Carolina and W. Virginia. So you are ahead and my aunt is behind.
It's 75 here right now. Not too bad, considering that we had record highs a week ago in the upper 90's  )


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 29, 2005)

The weather is overcast and cool here in Sioux Falls, SD.  A bit windy, too- I was gonna light the grill but I think I'll eat out.  Hopefully it'll be a bit nicer tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife (May 29, 2005)

Not bored at all in here in Seattle.   
Friday was in the 90's!  It felt so good to walking around in the sun.  We went to
a big music festival and had a great time.
Saturday was a little cooler but, still in the 80's.  We worked around home during the day
and then went to see Starwars.  
Today is cool and overcast but we still have no rain so it's GREAT.  Today we went to Starbucks for a few hours just like every Sunday and then did some shopping at Homedepot and came home and started to build the chicken coop.  Now, it's time to rest and relax and do nothing.  It's been a perfect weekend.


----------



## texasgirl (May 29, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Not bored at all in here in Seattle.
> Friday was in the 90's! It felt so good to walking around in the sun. We went to
> a big music festival and had a great time.
> Saturday was a little cooler but, still in the 80's. We worked around home during the day
> ...


 
I'm glad you had a good weekend!! So, did you like Star Wars??? I saw the other 2 new ones and loved them. I have to say that I'm in love with Jar Jar Binks I love the way they make him move and talk.


----------



## middie (May 29, 2005)

i was at work today that's why i didn't  post much. weather here has been kind of goofy. friday and saturday it rained about 2 minutes then the sun would come out. couple hours later it would do the same thing. today was really nice though. sunny and i'd say about 65ish degrees.


----------



## pdswife (May 29, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I'm glad you had a good weekend!! So, did you like Star Wars??? I saw the other 2 new ones and loved them. I have to say that I'm in love with Jar Jar Binks I love the way they make him move and talk.




I've seen the other two also Texasgirl ( 36 is still a girl lol)
and I'm really glad I saw part three but, no I didn't really like it.  The acting was BAD and too much time was spent on special effects and not enough time on the story.  Most of the movie was a long giant fight.   

There were cute parts though.  I want a YODA to bring home and love.  He was great!  I am glad that we went.   You should go.


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

Middie please send about 10 degrees of your cooler weather to Florida.  Would be so nice to not feel like I am in a sauna.


----------



## middie (May 29, 2005)

icy i'd trade with you in a heart beat. i love hot weather. i hate the humidity that goes with it though.


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

Will admit that I hate the humidity too.    But since 99% of my family lives in Florida, I am sticking (literally) here too.


----------



## middie (May 29, 2005)

it get pretty clammy up here too especially being right on the lake.


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

Yeah but you can do something that I haven't been able to do since I was a child.  Walk outside and go fishing.  I really miss fishing from my back door.


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2005)

The weather has been boringly rainy for so long we had to do something.

We did a little day trip to the Mohegan Sun Casino in Connecticut today.  We fed the slots for a bit then had dinner at Muchael Jordan's Steak House-MMMMMMMMMMM!

I had a perfectly cooked Kansas City Dry Aged Strip with roasted mushrooms and creamed spinach with a Parmesan crust.  Suzanne had a filet and soft shell crab combo with a baked potato.  Very good meal but expensive.


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

Sounds yummy except for the softshelled crab.  I love crab, but for some reason not softshelled.


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2005)

mmmm, i love softshell crab. but at $4.99/each i usually only get two at a time. they'r great breaded in egg and cracker meal and served on a toasted kaiser roll with ketchup.
i was at a party/picnic all day, so i didn't post till this evening.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (May 30, 2005)

Sunny weather, but im bored studying for finals. i have a french speaking exam tommrow


----------

